
Amazon competitor Jet eliminates its annual membership fee - rajathagasthya
http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-competitor-jet-eliminates-annual-membership-fees/
======
ironsides
Not sure, but with the promo code 10BUCKSNOW and no membership fee/free
ship/free returns all the sudden it looks very enticing.

Not affiliated or any of that jibber jabber.

------
linkydinkandyou
Aren't these annual fees a large part of the business model and the
profitability? Amazon manages to be able to keep _raising_ theirs!

